# xmas markets



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

off to germany on 28 nov is any body else heading over there we are on the 2250 train


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hope, we are on the 1020 on the 29th to stock up with beverages etc, and again on the 7th December, staying overnight at the Hotel Portinari in Bruges.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*hotel*

u not got a mh?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Err, read underneath my avatar. :?: :?: :?:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Blobsta said:


> Err, read underneath my avatar. :?: :?: :?:


And.

Unless the internet has stopped working I am unable etc etc...


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Shuggy asked if I had a MH. My avater shows I have a 2011 Autocruise Starfire, but I prefer to go cruise boozing with the car.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*slumming it then lol*

slumming it then pmsl


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

At £22 return on the Shuttle, can't go wrong. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We go same night , round about same time, no idea on train time we just turn up and get on. We probably booked for 23.00 but usually get there around 22.00 or before, 

Spending night in Bray Dunes as we always do, that gives us a head start for next morning and we know there will always be room and quiet. Nest night in Aachen followed by Munster then Tournai. 

     Sooo excited as always

Mandy

A quick tip - Don't do Aachen on Fri or Sat if you can help it, gets mobbed with people hard to walk so many. Will be quieter as it is early days but will still be busy.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Have you got your winter tyres on for Germany ?


----------

